# The real TTOC...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

It's time you all moved to the proper TT Owners Club...

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

So :?

TT forum is not home to the TTOC anymore ?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Can we just get this thread closed down now?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

wja96 said:


> Can we just get this thread closed down now?


It's been going 24 hours plus the same comment on another thread and no real interest to be honest :roll:


----------

